
VC: Questions we get all the time - justonepost
http://firstround.com/faq/?question=605
======
justonepost
"Rate of execution.Great founders move very, very fast. So if we meet with an
entrepreneur over six weeks, we’re watching closely what they’re accomplishing
at the same time."

So... when you meet us, make sure you hold a bunch of features secretly in
reserve so you can surprises us at the end of 6 weeks!

The one FAQ I have for all VC is "How do I know I'm not just mentoring you on
my particular market for free?"

------
hoodoof
Strangely if I select text on this page and select copy then the page
disappears.

